# hi ha molta teca



## Stellan

Algú em pot donar una explicació de què vol dir això?


----------



## Bevj

Hola i benvingut.
Ens pots explicar on vas llegir aquesta frase?


----------



## Circunflejo

Bevj said:


> Ens pots explicar on vas llegir aquesta frase?


Teca té molts significats.


----------



## Dymn

A falta de nova resposta, es tracta d'un terme col·loquial per a "_menjar_" (pots trobar-lo al DIEC), si s'utilitza de manera figurada o no això ja no ho podem dir sense més context.


----------



## Stellan

Hola
Moltes gracies per les seves respostes.
Estic llegint el llibre "Jo, Robot", i vaig trovar això:
"El nostre departament de Matemàtica l'ha anliazda a consciència, i sembla que Consolidated va tenir-ho tot en compte. El seu dossier de dades conté tots els avenços coneguts sobre la teoria de la distorsió espacial i, aparentement, totes les dades astrofísiques i electròniques pertinents. *Ha ha molta teca*".


----------



## Penyafort

En aquest cas, _teca _fa referència, de manera informal i figurada, a l'abundància de contingut (informació, dades) que hi ha.


----------



## Stellan

Gracies! I teca, què vol dir exactament aquesta paraula?
Ah, Ja veig, ho trovo en DIEC - menjar, com va dir Dymn. Gracies a tots!


----------



## ernest_

El DIEC recull dues accepcions, però la segona només consta d'un exemple. El GDLC inclou una definició per a cada una de les accepcions [1].


----------

